# Quiero un cuarto de litro de vino



## Pitt

Hola:

Que yo sepa es correcto:
_Quiero un cuarto de litro de vino._

Me gustaría saber si estas frases también son posibles:
_1 Quiero un cuarto litro de vino.
2 Quiero un cuarto de vino._

Saludos


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Pues no, no son correctas. 
La segunda podría serlo si va sobreentendido que el cuarto se refiere a un cuarto de litro de vino. 
- ¿Qué quieres?
- Tres cuartos de litro de vino. 
- ¿Y tú?
- Yo quiero un cuarto de vino. 

Si no es así, el cuarto puede ser de cualquier otra medida de capacidad (arroba, cántara, botella, cuartilla, cuartillo...)


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias por la explicación!

Un saludo


----------



## Pixidio

Usualmente, cuando se conoce de que unidad se habla sólo se dice la fracción. 
Por ejemplo, todos sabemos que al pan lo venden por kilogramo; entonces es frecuente decir "un cuarto/ medio/ tres cuartos de pan". Eso no funciona para las fracciones distintas que los cuartos. Se dice "quiero seiscientos gramos" y no "seis décimos". De igual manera podrías pedir un cuarto medio o tres cuartos de vino siempre que esté totalmente claro que se habla de fracciones del litro. 

La forma larga sería "un cuarto de litro" y no "un cuarto litro".


----------



## Ludaico

Además, la primera no es correcta porque "un cuarto litro de vino" puede dar a entender que antes hubo un "tercer litro de vino" y un "segundo litro de vino" y un "primer litro de vino".


----------



## Elxenc

Pitt said:


> Hola:
> 
> Que yo sepa es correcto:
> _*Por favor*. Quiero un cuarto de litro de vino._
> 
> Me gustaría saber si estas frases también son posibles:
> _1 Quiero un cuarto litro de vino. _(Correcta pero algo engorrosa/pedante al pedir vino en la bodega, lo digo por lo de un cuarto de litro de vino, será muy gramatical, pero yo lo no pediría así)_
> 2 Quiero un cuarto de vino._ (Ésto es lo que se dice habitualmente, como ya han dicho se sobreentiende que es un cuarto de litro, que es la unidad de medida que mide los líquidos)
> 
> Saludos



Hola:

He añadido a tus frases mis opiniones en rojo para no tener que copiar/repetir las frases. Disculpa
Otra cosa. Yo antepondría, si se usa ese presente, la fórmula habitual de educación: "Por favor".Aunque es lo más frecuente/normal, iniciar una petición así resulta fuerte. En América no creo que lo pidieran de esta forma. Si alguna vez en España se recuperara el subjuntivo -_yo querría, yo quisier_a- para pedir la cosas, quizás otras muchas cosas cambiarían a su vez.

Ejemplo:
"Por favor. Querría  que me pusiera un cuarto de vino embocado"

Saludos


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

¿De verdad usted considera correcto decir _cuarto litro _por _cuarto de litro_?


----------



## Erreconerre

Pitt said:


> Hola:
> 
> Que yo sepa es correcto:
> _Quiero un cuarto de litro de vino._
> 
> Me gustaría saber si estas frases también son posibles:
> _1 Quiero un cuarto litro de vino.
> 2 Quiero un cuarto de vino._
> 
> Saludos



_Un cuarto de litro de vino_ es la cuarta parte de un litro de vino.
Si quieres _Un cuarto litro de vino_ significa que ya tienes tres litros de vino, y ahora quieres uno más para tener cuatro litros de vino; éste último será el cuarto litro de vino.

_Quiero un cuarto de vino_ puede ser ambiguo porque lo mismo puedes pedir la cuarta parte de un litro de vino que la cuarta parte de un galón de vino o la cuarta parte de un tonel de vino.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

*Por acá*, decir que queda *un cuarto litro de vino* en la botella suena de lo más normal.

Las consideraciones que puedan hacerse sobre la corrección/incorrección son... _atendibles_... pero en el habla coloquial uno no se preocupa por esas pavadas.

Saludos.


----------



## Pixidio

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> *Por acá*, decir que queda *un cuarto litro de vino* en la botella suena de lo más normal.
> 
> Las consideraciones que puedan hacerse sobre la corrección/incorrección son... _atendibles_... pero en el habla coloquial uno no se preocupa por esas pavadas.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Totalmente de acuerdo. Iba a decir lo mismo pero Quique se me adelantó. 
Y "un cuarto de vino" no es ambiguo si se lo dice en el contexto adecuado. Sí: dar una medida sin especificar la unidad es una ambigüedad pero si todos sabemos cuál es esa medida no lo es.


----------



## Erreconerre

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> *Por acá*, decir que queda *un cuarto litro de vino* en la botella suena de lo más normal.
> 
> Las consideraciones que puedan hacerse sobre la corrección/incorrección son... _atendibles_... pero en el habla coloquial uno no se preocupa por esas pavadas.
> 
> Saludos.


Pues por aqui no son pavadas, sobre todo cuando se sabe hablar buen español. Si en donde tú vives es correcto, pues ni hablar, pero de pavadas no tienen nada porque para nosotros el español que tú hablas no es el punto de referencia entre lo correcto y lo incorrecto.


----------



## duvija

Un cuarto litro - totalmente aceptable y nada dudoso. 
Así lo decimos: _quiero un cuarto litro de vino_. (" litru 'e vino" , más bien, o bueno, mejor [litrwebino]).


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias a todos! Creo que en todo caso es correcto: *un cuarto de litro de vino*. ¿Es así?


----------



## Pixidio

Pitt, sí. Eso es lo gramaticalmente adecuado pero suena más natural que digás "un cuarto de vino" si el contexto es inequívoco. 




Erreconerre said:


> Pues por aqui no son pavadas, sobre todo cuando se sabe hablar buen español. Si en donde tú vives es correcto, pues ni hablar, pero de pavadas no tienen nada porque para nosotros el español que tú hablas no es el punto de referencia entre lo correcto y lo incorrecto.



¡Después de 25 años me vengo a enterar que el rioplatense es un mal español! Siempre se aprende algo nuevo en WR. ¿Tengo que ir a tomar lecciones de español al DF o a Madrid para calificar como hablante competente?


----------



## Pitt

Pixidio said:


> Pitt, sí. Eso es lo gramaticalmente adecuado pero suena más natural que digás "un cuarto de vino" si el contexto es inequívoco.



¡Muchas gracias, Pixidio!


----------



## Jonno

Si nos ponemos puntillosos habría que especificar hasta el tipo de vino para evitar toda ambigüedad posible: "Por favor, ¿sería tan amable de servirme un cuarto de litro de vino tinto de La Rioja Alavesa en una botella de cristal para llevar a casa?"... pero a menos que quieras parecer un extranjero o un alien no es lo que la mayoría de la gente dice de forma natural, ni en Madrid ni en Puerto Madryn.



Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias a todos! Creo que en todo caso es correcto: *un cuarto de litro de vino*. ¿Es así?



Creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que lo más estándar sería esa frase y con ella puedes ir a cualquier parte del mundo sin que miren raro, pero teniendo en cuenta también las otras consideraciones que se han comentado. Porque en el contexto adecuado es fácil oír cosas como "¡un tercio!" y se entenderían todos los interlocutores sin asombrarse ni esperar añadidos.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Es que _un tercio_ es correcto, porque se está refiriendo a _un tercio [de litro de cerveza]_. Lo que no lo es sería _un tercio cerveza_ ni _un tercio litro cerveza_
Otra cuestión es que un cuarto de vino puede referirse según el contexto a un cuarto de litro o a un cuarto de botella o del recipiente en que esté. 

- ¿Cuanto vino le queda a la garrafa?
- Más o menos un cuarto [de la garrafa]. 

-¿Cuántos litros de vino quieres?
- Ponme solo un cuarto [de litro]. 

Por lo demás, lo correcto es decir _un quinto de los sacos estaban rotos _y no _un quinto los sacos estaban rotos_, o _la mitad de los alumnos suspendió_ y no_ la mitad los alumnos suspendió_. 
Que algunos lo usan, pues no lo dudo, y cosas peores, pero pretender que eso es correcto, se diga en Buenos Aires, en Madrid, o en mi pueblo, porque es el mío, pues no. 

Copio del DPD 
*fraccionarios*. *1.*  Los numerales fraccionarios, también llamados partitivos, expresan  división de un todo en partes y sirven para designar una o varias de las  fracciones iguales en que se ha dividido la unidad. Pueden ser  adjetivos (_la tercera__parte de los presentes_) o sustantivos (_un tercio de los presentes_).
*3.* *Los sustantivos fraccionarios  se usan precedidos de determinante (artículo o numeral cardinal) y van  normalmente seguidos de un complemento con de, que especifica la cosa dividida:* _Repartió en vida la mitad de sus bienes; Dos tercios de los presentes votaron a favor._ Cada adjetivo fraccionario tiene su correspondiente sustantivo.

Otra cosa muy distinta es que se pronuncie ese _de_ tan levemente que parezca que no está: _“Un litro'e vino”_, pero estar, está.


----------



## Ludaico

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> *Por acá*, decir que queda *un cuarto litro de vino* en la botella suena de lo más normal.
> Las consideraciones que puedan hacerse sobre la corrección/incorrección son... _atendibles_... pero en el habla coloquial uno no se preocupa por esas pavadas.
> Saludos.


Para pavada, pero pavada de verdad, la de pedir en una bodega un cuarto de litro de vino. Ya no conozco sitios donde vendan vino a granel; pero, en los que conocí, si alguien iba pidiendo un cuarto de litro de vino, la irrisión que aquello iba a producir se oiría hasta bastantes cuadras de distancia. ¡Pero si se compraba por litros y hasta por arrobas (16 l) o medias arrobas! 
(Nota: el tema no iba sobre el vino que le queda a una botella, sino sobre la forma de pedirlo. A eso se le llama sacar el tema de contexto.)


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Ludaico said:


> ¡Pero si se compraba por litros y hasta por arrobas (16 l) o medias arrobas!


Es verdad. Y por cuartillos para consumir en el acto en la misma bodega.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Estimados representantes del español rioplatense, ¿realmente ESCRIBEN ustedes "un cuarto vino" para referirse a 250 ml de vino? ¿O más bien lo DICEN? Porque en este último caso, estamos todos de acuerdo, creo yo. Pero en el primero... pues no. Aún recuerdo la cólera de F. Lázaro Carreter cuando un grupo de la movida tituló "Camino Soria" una de sus canciones.


----------



## Ludaico

EduardoGonzalez said:


> Es verdad. Y por cuartillos para consumir en el acto en la misma bodega.



Para quienes no lo sepan, creo que no es ocioso comentar que un cuartillo equivale a aproximadamente medio litro.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Quiviscumque said:


> Estimados representantes del español rioplatense, ¿realmente ESCRIBEN ustedes "un cuarto vino" para referirse a 250 ml de vino? ¿



Hola:

No un *cuarto vino* sino un *cuarto litro *de vino.

Como en este ejemplo de Cortazar:

_Cerrando los ojos para protegerse de no sabía qué, se bebió de un saque un cuarto litro de tinto._



AÑO:1963AUTOR:Cortázar, JulioTÍTULO:RayuelaPAÍS:ARGENTINA


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:





Quique Alfaro said:


> un *cuarto litro *de vino.
> 
> Como en este ejemplo de Cortazar:
> 
> _Cerrando los ojos para protegerse de no sabía qué, se bebió de un saque un cuarto litro de tinto._


Supongo que por analogía con _medio/a_ que no necesita artículo ¿No? 

Hasta luego


----------



## Jonno

Los que sólo compran el vino por arrobas imagino que nunca han comprado en una tienda de pueblo o barrio, en las que te venden (vendían) desde un cigarrillo hasta 25 kilos de patatas. En tiendas como esa hay (había) barrilitos de no muchos litros y puedes comprarlo en cantidades pequeñas, para consumo diario.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Jonno said:


> Los que sólo compran el vino por arrobas imagino que nunca han comprado en una tienda de pueblo o barrio, en las que te venden (vendían) desde un cigarrillo hasta 25 kilos de patatas. En tiendas como esa hay (había) barrilitos de no muchos litros y puedes comprarlo en cantidades pequeñas, para consumo diario.



Era clásica la pregunta en esos casos de venta a granel: _¿Cuánto es lo menos que se despacha?_  Variaba en función del producto. No es lo mismo comprar patatas que pimienta. 
Normalmente lo mínimo para el vino era el cuartillo, no había medidas más pequeñas. Para el aceite sí, la panilla. 



Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> No un *cuarto vino* sino un *cuarto litro *de vino.
> 
> Como en este ejemplo de Cortazar:
> 
> _Cerrando los ojos para protegerse de no sabía qué, se bebió de un saque un cuarto litro de tinto._



En relación con el ejemplo de Cortazar, lo podrá haber empleado en Rayuela, pero eso no lo convierte en correcto. _Aliquando bonus dormitat Homerus_.

Se puede decir: _se bebió de un saque medio litro de tinto. 
_Pero no: _se bebió de un saque *un* cuarto litro de tinto.
Sino: se bebió de un saque *un* cuarto *de* litro de tinto.

_


----------



## Jonno

> Normalmente lo mínimo para el vino era el cuartillo, no había medidas más pequeñas. Para el aceite sí, la panilla.


Pues será en tiendas donde lo mínimo era el cuartillo. Yo he visto llevar la cantidad justa para el vaso de vino de la comida.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

En las bodegas me refiero. 
Lo de vender por vasos, eso sí que es vender al detalle.


----------



## Jonno

Pero es que todo esto es indiferente. Con que en alguna parte del mundo, incluso en un mundo imaginario, alguien pueda comprar un cuarto de litro de vino a granel ya no tiene sentido decir que el vino se compra a por una cantidad determinada como mínimo. Si es que a veces le damos unas vueltas a las cosas...


----------



## duvija

EduardoGonzalez said:


> En relación con el ejemplo de Cortazar, lo podrá haber empleado en Rayuela, pero eso no lo convierte en correcto. _Aliquando bonus dormitat Homerus_.
> 
> Se puede decir: _se bebió de un saque medio litro de tinto.
> _Pero* si:* _se bebió de un saque *un* cuarto litro de tinto.
> .
> _



Perdón por repetir, pero no discutimos si es correcto sino si se usa. Ya tenemos al menos dos países donde se dice exactamente así. Si lo decís con más preposiciones, aparecés como extranjero. Y el uso, lo hace correcto en esa zona. No hace falta medir. Se dice o no se dice.


----------



## Pixidio

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes:
> Supongo que por analogía con _medio/a_ que no necesita artículo ¿No?
> 
> Hasta luego


Seguramente.


----------



## duvija

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes:
> Supongo que por analogía con _medio/a_ que no necesita artículo ¿No?
> 
> Hasta luego



El ...hic, nunca mejor puesto que en este hilo...


----------



## Aviador

Cintia&Martine said:


> […] Supongo que por analogía con _medio/a_ que no necesita artículo ¿No?  […]


Pero hay una gran diferencia entre algo como _medio litro de vino_ y _un cuarto de litro de vino_. En el primer caso, _medio_ es un adjetivo y, en el segundo, _cuarto_ es un sustantivo.
*Únicamente* el adjetivo _medio_, entre los numerales partitivos, puede calificar directamente al sustantivo al que se refiere: _Medio litro_; _Media naranja_; _Medio mundo_. Los demás partitivos son necesariamente adjetivos que forman locuciones con el sustantivo _parte_ o son sustantivos que expresan las partes en que se divide la unidad. En ambos casos, el sustantivo que expresa la cosa dividida va introducido por la preposición _de_: _La cuarta parte de un litro_; _Un cuarto de litro_.
Por lo tanto, no es correcto el uso del adjetivo numeral _cuarto_, o cualquier otro, excepto _medio_, para calificar directamente un sustantivo.


----------



## duvija

Mmm. 
Compro aceite en botellas de tres cuartos litro (así, con plural en 'cuartos' pero no en 'litro', lo que es una clave).
Para limpiar bien, voy a comprar ácido muriático y pido ' deme tres de a litro'.
Cerveza, quiero una de a litro y otra de cuarto litro.

¿No estamos discutiendo lo que en inglés son 'collocations' ? Se dice así porque se dice así, con frases congeladas?


----------



## hual

Hola,

Aunque un poco tarde, quisiera decir que en Córdoba (Argentina), donde vivo, se dice "un cuarto litro", "dos cuartos litro" y "tres cuartos litro", sin preposición.


----------



## Pixidio

Aviador said:


> Pero hay una gran diferencia entre algo como _medio litro de vino_ y _un cuarto de litro de vino_. En el primer caso, _medio_ es un adjetivo y, en el segundo, _cuarto_ es un sustantivo.
> *Únicamente* el adjetivo _medio_, entre los numerales partitivos, puede calificar directamente al sustantivo al que se refiere: _Medio litro_; _Media naranja_; _Medio mundo_. Los demás partitivos son necesariamente adjetivos que forman locuciones con el sustantivo _parte_ o son sustantivos que expresan las partes en que se divide la unidad. En ambos casos, el sustantivo que expresa la cosa dividida va introducido por la preposición _de_: _La cuarta parte de un litro_; _Un cuarto de litro_.
> Por lo tanto, no es correcto el uso del adjetivo numeral _cuarto_, o cualquier otro, excepto _medio_, para calificar directamente un sustantivo.



Sí, está perfecto todo esto pero el uso es así, claramente agramatical pero también claramente correcto donde se usa. Jamás alguien me malinterptetó al decir "deme un cuarto litro" y siempre me dio lo que quería: sea una cuarta unidad o un cuarto de algo. Para mí la eficacia de la comunicación es un argumento que tira por la borda a cualquier otro a la hora de establecer la corrección o no de una locución. Y el sentido que le doy a corrección no es el de adecuarse a la norma sino el de adecuarse al contexto y permitir una comunicación efecaz (y por que no también eficiente al ahorrarnos una que otra palabra)... Si me preguntáis si esto se lo diría a un estudiante de español mi respuesta es un no rotundo y la razón es bien simple: porque no forma parte del español estándar. Pero entre nos, tildar un uso difundido de incorrecto y erradicable por ser agramatical me parece poco sensato.


----------



## duvija

Pixidio said:


> Sí, está perfecto todo esto pero el uso es así, claramente agramatical pero también claramente correcto donde se usa. Jamás alguien me malinterptetó al decir "deme un cuarto litro" y siempre me dio lo que quería: sea una cuarta unidad o un cuarto de algo. Para mí la eficacia de la comunicación es un argumento que tira por la borda a cualquier otro a la hora de establecer la corrección o no de una locución. Y el sentido que le doy a corrección no es el de adecuarse a la norma sino el de adecuarse al contexto y permitir una comunicación efecaz (y por que no también eficiente al ahorrarnos una que otra palabra)... Si me preguntáis si esto se lo diría a un estudiante de español mi respuesta es un no rotundo y la razón es bien simple: porque no forma parte del español estándar. Pero entre nos, tildar un uso difundido de incorrecto y erradicable por ser agramatical me parece poco sensato.


----------



## duvija

Solamente para agregar que usamos esa construcción también para kilos.
Un kilo de yerba.
Medio kilo de yerba.
Un cuarto kilo de yerba. (cuando andamos secos...)

Y además los libros de recetas tambi'en usan: (algo telegráficamente, de acuerdo).
1/4 taza harina
2/3 taza azúcar
3 ctas polvo de hornear.


----------

